# Hayden 2009-2019



## GoldenHawkeye (Mar 16, 2016)

Our sweet Hayden went to run in the skies today on 11/6/19. I’ve never posted on here very much. She was an amazing dog that loved to play and especially loved her two younger sisters. She was one of the best dogs a person could ask for.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, would you like me to add sweet Hayden to the Rainbow Bridge List?.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Hayden.

Runfree sweet girl


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry about the loss of your sweet Hayden. It leaves such a void. I hope for peace for you and that your remaining pups won't be too out of sorts.


----------



## GoldenHawkeye (Mar 16, 2016)

Yes you can add her to the rainbow list. Thank you. She was a great big sister to our two daughters (3&5). The 5 year old is especially heart broken, Hayden was her best friend who was always watching over her from day 1. They had a bond that was special, Hayden would sleep in their rooms until she knew they were sleeping and then come downstairs to see us. Thank you for all the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss. They leave such a big gap in our lives when they go.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Hayden. May your memories help you with the grief. Always in our hearts.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

GoldenHawkeye said:


> Yes you can add her to the rainbow list. Thank you. She was a great big sister to our two daughters (3&5). The 5 year old is especially heart broken, Hayden was her best friend who was always watching over her from day 1. They had a bond that was special, Hayden would sleep in their rooms until she knew they were sleeping and then come downstairs to see us. Thank you for all the thoughts and prayers.


I have added your sweet girl to The Rainbow Bridge List x


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

GoldenHawkeye said:


> Yes you can add her to the rainbow list. Thank you. She was a great big sister to our two daughters (3&5). The 5 year old is especially heart broken, Hayden was her best friend who was always watching over her from day 1. They had a bond that was special, Hayden would sleep in their rooms until she knew they were sleeping and then come downstairs to see us. Thank you for all the thoughts and prayers.


I am so very sorry for your family's loss. There is an article linked in this thread that had some great ideas about how they helped a child deal with the loss of their dog.
https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...511534-grieving-vet-who-experienced-loss.html


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

I’m so sorry for your loss. We lost Lincoln, 10 yr old, to hemangiosarcoma this past August so I know what you’re going through. I hope in time your heart will heal.


----------



## GoldenHawkeye (Mar 16, 2016)

Thank you all. It’s still painful and my wife is feeling a lot of regret over the situation. She wishes she would of been more aware of the symptoms and gotten the vet to keep her for observation.

Thank you for the article, it will be a while before we can get another dog. She was our first fur baby and she witnessed so many great moments in our lives. I don’t know if she can ever be replaced.


----------

